# purewaterclub



## studman50

has anyone ever ordered from P U R E W A T E R C L U B there RO/DI kits are so cheap they seem to good to be true.


----------



## nfored

studman50 said:


> has anyone ever ordered from P U R E W A T E R C L U B there RO/DI kits are so cheap they seem to good to be true.



I have one, and while it "works" and I would order from them again, I would suggest two things. GEt a name brand RO membrane, and make sure you have proper PSI. in truth an R/O filter is nothing more then housing for the filter media, so you can get this house cheap, and then take the money you saved and buy higher quality filter media.


----------



## SKAustin

Ive used one for the past two years without a problem.


----------

